# what to buy



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

ok i have $70 and want to go internet shopping for scopes, pellets, and or targets. what site should i go to and what scope should i get and wat pellets


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.pyramydair.com/

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/

http://www.gamo.com/

http://www.beeman.com/

try those... i buy lots of stuff from these


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

ty


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

no problem


----------

